# 125mm backing plate



## Wozski (Mar 27, 2011)

Anyone in the swansea area want to part with a 5" backing plate?
let me know


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

should be in the for sale section if they have ..


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Sounds like one serious long shot!


----------



## Wozski (Mar 27, 2011)

mattjonescardiff said:


> Sounds like one serious long shot!


Sounds like an ebay long shot lol


----------

